# 98 ALTIMA - OVERHEATING



## grnphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

I have a 98 Altima GXE. I am having some problems that just started about 3 days ago. I noticed that my temp gauge while driving is "normal" when I am stopped at a light the needle will creep up to "H" - As I get going again the needle will go back to the middle. I am wondering if it is a thermostat problem or if its the radiator. The fan does kick on and will run a minute when the car is off. 

Thanks for anyone's input! GRNPHISH


----------



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

90% its prolly your thermosat, had same problem, then the engine started tapin, it was my headgasket, but try the thermosat


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would replace the thermostat since it is pretty cheap and flush the cooling system at the same time. Also check the condition of your radiator cap and have it tested to make sure it is holding pressure.

Troy


----------

